# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  Jaudas pastiprinātājs 350w uz N-FET tranzistoriem.

## kaadzis

tātad jau kautkad sen rakstīju ka gribu uztaisīt kko stiprāku un mazliet sarežģītāku par chip ampu. tad nu atradu kko ne ļoti sarežģītu taču tajā pašā laikā pietiekami jaudīgu! 6x irfp250 respektīvi pastiprinātāja jauda forumā rakstīta uz 350w kas man priekš subwoofera būs pilnīgi pietiekama. diemžēl pašam nav iegādāts oscilogrāfs lai konstutētu kautko vairāk par viņu taču kā video redzams līdzstrāva izejā ir 0.001v un skaņas kvalitāte arī ir salīdzinoši laba. 
Layout- http://yy.lv/download.php?f=129427
shematiskais zīmējums-  	http://yy.lv/download.php?f=129429
tālāk lai bildes runā. 
video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ndffXj1aOk

----------


## osscar

Vēl tik ielikt kādā korpusā un būs ok sabam. Tikai radiatoru vajag lielāku .

----------


## kaadzis

> Vēl tik ielikt kādā korpusā un būs ok sabam. Tikai radiatoru vajag lielāku .


  tā alumīnija plāksne pagaidām izmēģināšanai, jo vēl īsti neesmu izdomājis, kādu korpusu lietošu, tāpēc neesmu iegādājies radiatoru! 
doma ir taisīt 2tādus un meistarot stereo pastiprinātāju.

----------


## osscar

diviem kanāliem tev vajadzēs krietni lielāku trafu, es jau šaubos vai šis tev var 350W izdot....
Shēmā man nepatīk , ka nav nekādas traņu aizsardzības....pat diodes nav. Subam jau prasās pēc kādas aizsardzības.

----------


## kaadzis

par trafu -cik pēc interneta programmām meklēju tad no serdes var dabūt 420w ārā un ja uztaisa īssavienojumu tad visā mājā lampas krietni tumšākas kļūst, bet tas tā. 
par aizsardzībām- 2 drošinātāji uz mosfetiem ir bet jā vairāk nekas itkā nav! 
tagad par problēmām- ieeja pastiprinātājā ir 63volti uz katru railu (nezinu kā latviski nosaukt), taču izdejā maksimālo spriegumu varu tabūt tikai pie 15voltiem maiņstrāvu. vai nevajadzētu būt tā, ka var dabūt kautkur pie 30? ieejā ir kautkur pie viena volta. kā uztaisīt jūtīgāku ieeju respektīvi tā....

----------


## JDat

Nezinu vai pa tēmu, bet cik mana prakse rāda, tad uz barošanas kodiķiem vajadzētu uzlodēt 1 k vai 10 K pretestības, lai noņemot 
špani, kodiķi godīgi izlādējas, kad izslēdz pastiprinātāju.  Man ir bijuši pārsteigumi (remontējot nevis būvējot savus) ar dzirkstelēm un laikam pat norāvos vienreiz.

----------


## habitbraker

> par trafu -cik pēc interneta programmām meklēju tad no serdes var dabūt 420w ārā un ja uztaisa īssavienojumu tad visā mājā lampas krietni tumšākas kļūst, bet tas tā. 
> par aizsardzībām- 2 drošinātāji uz mosfetiem ir bet jā vairāk nekas itkā nav! 
> tagad par problēmām- ieeja pastiprinātājā ir 63volti uz katru railu (nezinu kā latviski nosaukt), taču izdejā maksimālo spriegumu varu tabūt tikai pie 15voltiem maiņstrāvu. vai nevajadzētu būt tā, ka var dabūt kautkur pie 30? ieejā ir kautkur pie viena volta. kā uztaisīt jūtīgāku ieeju respektīvi tā....


 teorētiski vajadzētu pat ap 60V izejas amplitūdai būt ja ap +/-60V barošana. Kāda tumbai pretastiba? Varbut trafs par švaku.

----------


## kaadzis

nē pie kondiķiem vairāk kā 0.2v nenokrītās un zemāk par 60v nav bijis. arī tad, ja noņem tumbu nost un vienkārši pie izejas pieliek testri vairāk par 15v nav. tumba 4ohm.

----------


## habitbraker

Testeris jau velk tik ap 100hz. Tu jau vajag speciālus mērinstrumentus un signāla ģeneratoru. Un ar testeri tu nomēri efektivo vērtibu.

----------


## AndrisZ

Šim pastiprinātājam sprieguma pastiprināšanas koeficients ir nedaudz lielāks par 30. Tātad pie 1V ieejā būs 30V izejā.
Ja vajag citu koeficientu, jāmaina atgriezeniskās saites parametri.
Pie +/-60V barošanas maksimālais nekropļots izejas spriegums var būt ne lielāks par 42V.

----------


## kaadzis

> Šim pastiprinātājam sprieguma pastiprināšanas koeficients ir nedaudz lielāks par 30. Tātad pie 1V ieejā būs 30V izejā.
> Ja vajag citu koeficientu, jāmaina atgriezeniskās saites parametri.
> Pie +/-60V barošanas maksimālais nekropļots izejas spriegums var būt ne lielāks par 42V.


 vari pastāstīt smalkāk? es nekāroju no viņa dabūt izdejā 60v taču kādus 30-35 jau gribējās. kuras daļas tieši būtu jāmaina? 
par to ka testeris nevar dabūt jā saprotu, taču tam pašam pirktajam pastiprinātājam kas mājās testeris parāda visus 24v bet tas tā no tēmas noskrienot. 
savādāk ir tā ka trafs kondiķi mosfeti un viss ļauj taču kautkā tomēr viņš negrib vairāk par tiem 15v dot.

----------


## AndrisZ

Vari nemainīt neko, vienkārši ieejā padodot lielāka līmeņa signālu.

----------


## osscar

Tieši tā, visu nosaka pastiprināšanas koef. Mainīsi FB rezistoru , mainīsies ampa parametri. Bet subam jau nejutīsi vai tHD ir par % daļām lielāks. Vienīgi ar lielāku pastiprinājumu pastūzis var sākt ierosināties. priekš kam tev tos 60V ? Kāds šitam ampam klipings ? (bez osciļa neredzēsi  ::  )  jāpapēta shēma -- labām shēmām izejnieki nedrīkst aiziet klipingā - tad veidojas tā sauktais soft klipings....nevis hard - ar asiem sinusoīdas nogriezumiem. 
Kopumā trafs ir nedaudz pa mazu - IMHO  400W uz kanālu vajag , lai trafs neceptos+ tavam trafam spriegums 20% zem shēmā norādītā...

----------


## habitbraker

Palielini R16 vai samazini R17. Kip past. koificients teorētiski ir (1+R16/R17). Bet, kā jau teica - var ierosināties, ja uzlikti pa lielu.

----------


## kaadzis

paldies, mēģināšu kautko darīt lietas labā.

par trafu- šis sver kkur uz 6kg bet ir vēlviens kas ir kautkur uz 10kg, kad šo izeju būšu novedis līdz galam tad pārtīšu tam sekundāros un ar to vajadzētu pietikt abiem kanāliem.

----------


## osscar

Liekas lietotājs ezis666 bija ar šo shēmu un tās modificēšanu  baigi aizrāvies savā laikā ? ?

----------


## ezis666

ir man 2 pastūži pašlaik uz šitās shēmas, ar vienu pari izejā un 2 pāriem.Ja Mosfetus liek pa taisno uz radiatoriem, tad no 2-pāru shēmas var izdabūt vidēji 50V@4omi ar aktīvo dzesi.trafs man ir 2.5kW gredzens 2x50V, kas dod +/-70V barošanas.
Uzliekot kārtīgi jaudu, diezgan jūtami tiek raustīts apgaismojums telpā ::

----------


## kaadzis

tātad sveiki atkal! 
ir sekojoša problēma- palielināju to spriegumu līdz 72v! r16 nomainīju  izrādijās, ka biju ielicis 2,2 kohm 33 kohm vietā, tgd ieliku 22 un ir pastiprinājums kļuvis lielāks, taču ir viena problēma- uz mazu ieejas skaļumu ( spriegumu ) uz izeju ir ļoti kropļaina skaņa ( tāda bija arī kad bija 2,2kohm pretestība r16 vietā) un pat ir tā ka ir tāda kā līdzstrāvas pulsācija ( max kkur līdz 1,4v ). griežot skaļāk šī problēma pazūd un skaņa kļūst daudz labāka! 
kur varētu būt problēma? kāds kondensators pie vainas vai kas? jo miera strāva ir noregulēta praktiski uz nullēm un griežot to otru maiņrezistoru mazāk itkā samazinās, taču nevar griezt, jo ja nogriež zemāk par kādiem 3ohm, pēc kādām 20 sec mosfeti ir vnk psc! esmu nosvilinājis jau kādu pārīti!

----------


## osscar

miera strāva pa mazu ? bez osciļa grūti pateikt. Man tā shēma nepatīk...subjektīvi. strāvas spoguļi ....

----------


## ezis666

Tev barošanas un signāla masas ir atsaistītas?Miera srtāvu vajag kādus 50mA vismaz  šitai shēmai, ja gribi klusu klausīties.

----------


## kaadzis

jā ir atsaistītas! tur būtu tā problēma?

----------


## osscar

nē, zemēm jābūt atsaistītām lai nav fons. miera strāva cik ?

----------


## kaadzis

miera stāva no 0,001 līdz 0.012v ( kā kuro reizi uznak! 
kā ir ar c4(39pf) un c8(10pf) kondiķiem? tos biju aizmirsis nopirkt jaunus, taču atradu mājās itka vajadzīgās kapacitētes lietotus! mosh tie kko kropļo?

----------


## ezis666

tas ir spriegums.Cik ir strāva plecos?

----------


## osscar

Tiešām, ja jau nezini kā nomērīt miera strāvu - varbūt vajadzēja izvēlēties shēmu kur ir detalizēts montāžas un testēšanas apraksts >? 
Nē tie ir millera kondensatori, jā tos vajag likt labākus, bet diezin vai tas ir iemesls tam ka kropļo skaņu. Bez osciļa nevar pateikt kas tieši tev tur kropļojas. Nevajag sākt shēmu uzlabot, pirms neesi sasniedzis zināmu līmeni.

----------


## habitbraker

C4 vajag tiešām lielāku - kādus 100pF. Bet nu skaņu tas neietekmēs, bet uzlabos stabilitāti. Pašam reiz visu laiku ierosinājās amps dēļ maza millera C  ::

----------


## osscar

tā kapacitāte jau atkarīga no traņa parametriem IMHO. Bet vispirms iemet virknē ar barošanu mA un apskaties strāvu.

----------


## kaadzis

beidzot bija laiks izmērīt- miera strāva 45ma!

----------


## osscar

Netā daudz klejo šāda tipa shēmas, par to cik stabilas - datu nav. Rekur pievienoju vēl vienu variantu. It kā bāzētas uz yamaha B-1 kurš bija būvēts uz slavenajiem V-FET lielajiem lauktraņiem. Milzīgos krpusos, vēl lielākos par TO-3. Tavā versijā piem, nav kondensators starp  t8 E un C  -Bet labā prakse prasa viņu tur ielikt - ja nu tranis sāk "dziedāt"....+ barošanas spriegums lielāks, citi traņi izejā.....varbū Ezis666 var sīkāk pakomentēt šo shēmu....bet IMHO viņai tik daudz versiju.... Es tomēr ieteiktu būvēt 100x pārbaudītas shēmas....piem. holtonu, leach, p3a vai ko tādā garā...

----------


## ezis666

Nupat ieliku augšminēto pastūzi autiņā, izejā ir pa 2 pāri irfp260, tieši pie radiatora skrūvēti, barošana -/+80V, tieši no ģeneratora tinumiem caur trafu

----------


## kaadzis

tātad šodien kārtīgi visam pārgāju pāri nomainīju tos kondensatoriņus ( 39pf vietā ieliku 100 un 10pf vietā ieliku 33pf ) starp t8 e un c ieliku 0.1uf kondiķi, nomainīju mosfetus ( iepriekšējie bija elfā pirkti pa 65 sant) tgd ieliku argusā pirktos pa 90 sant visu saliku kopā un re viss notiek. miera strāva ~90- 100ma trokšņi nekādi īpašie nav līdzstrāvas pulsācija arī pazuda. 
p.s atradu internetā šito lapu http://sites.google.com/site/quasisdiya ... mos350-500 un tur pašā apakšā ir Nmos350 / 500 Construction guide.pdf un tajā forši aprakstīts kā viņu noregulēt. tagad itkā viss strādā!

----------


## osscar

nu re  :: Kā tie traņi ? atšķiras vizuāli ? ražotājs kāds ? Tā viņš ir - mūsdienās no kreisās preces jāuzmanās....vilto visu šķībie... ::  

Es elfā esmu pircis IRF traņus - viennozīmīgi jāņem IR/Vishy ražojums. Pārējie 2x lētākie ir krutkas lielākoties. Es šaubos vai elfā ir tik lēti pa 60 sančukiem...tur jau pie 3 Ls viņi velk , tāpat kā digikeyā (5 baksi 1gab + piegāde)

----------


## kaadzis

jā atšķirās gan vizuāli gan arī ražotājs laikam cits! pavisam 3 veidi bija!  ::  
tagad ir IR un nekāda vaina! vakarā ielikšu bildes kur var redzēt atšķirību!
nu tagad skatījos, jā lētie vairs nav, bet tad skatījos elfā un argusā.  elfā bija pa 65 sant  un man sanāca tuvāk uz elfu aizbraukt, tāpēc nopirku tur!

----------


## kaadzis

kā jau iepriekš teicu pastiprinātāja plate  beidzot ir stabila, novesta līdz beigām un tagad atliek ielikt kastē. doma ir paņemt veco vertikālo kompja kasti, to izravēt un tajā visu salikt iekšā, bet to salikšu vēlāk! 
tātad solīju bildes ar tām atšķirībām:

----------


## ROBERTTT

> kā jau iepriekš teicu pastiprinātāja plate  beidzot ir stabila, novesta līdz beigām un tagad atliek ielikt kastē. doma ir paņemt veco vertikālo kompja kasti, to izravēt un tajā visu salikt iekšā, bet to salikšu vēlāk! 
> tātad solīju bildes ar tām atšķirībām:


 Varbūt arī vari pateikt kurš bija slikts (Ķīniešu kopija, feiks) un kurš labs, īsts (genuine ražojums) no tiem tranzistoriem. Tātad mūsu Elfas, Argusi arī tirgo zemas kvalitātes ķīniešu spieduma aktīvos komponentus, tas būss jāņem vērā...

----------


## osscar

Vidējais toč feiks..IMHO, ST microel. varētu būt īsts , bet neesmu tādus manījis. Labais izskatās pēc IR/Vishy - bet bilžu kvalitāte par zemu lai pateiktu ir vai nav feiks.
Es , kā jau minēju - ņemu tikai IR/VIshy ražojumu, viņi gan elfā gan citur ārzemēs maksā 2,5Ls/gab. IR/Vishy produktiem otra puse ir spīdīga + logo attiecīgais.

----------


## JDat

> Vidējais toč feiks..IMHO, ST microel. varētu būt īsts , bet neesmu tādus manījis. Labais izskatās pēc IR/Vishy - bet bilžu kvalitāte par zemu lai pateiktu ir vai nav feiks.
> Es , kā jau minēju - ņemu tikai IR/VIshy ražojumu, viņi gan elfā gan citur ārzemēs maksā 2,5Ls/gab. IR/Vishy produktiem otra puse ir spīdīga + logo attiecīgais.


 Ar Fake ir vienkārši. Jāpērk dārgie. Es tādos gadījumos no kataloga pasūtu dārgākos un miers. Nav vijis, ka dārgākais ir fake. Nekad nepērku jaudas tranzistorus Salvatā. Parasti pasūtu dārgos no ELFA vai Farnell un tad gaidu... Kolēģis tiasīja eksperimentu ar Argus. Argus cilvēki nemācēja atšķirt fake no oriģināliem. ELF"A vienkārši: ko pasīti no kataloga to arī saņem. Es neuzticos jaudas tranzistoriem, kurus var nopirkt uzreiz, bez pasūtīšanas. Jūs teiksiet ka tas ir dārgi un es pārmakšāju. Ne figa! Skopais maksā divreiz.   ::

----------


## osscar

Es daru tāpat. Paskatos cenas digi un elfa vai lemona (tie ari elfu tirgo) un ņemu oriģinālo ražotāju. Mūsdienās fake ir pilnīgs čau elektronikā....ieskaitot fake kitus ebayā....un visus pārējos fake komponentus....oglekļa +-5% rezistori tiek tirgotikā metāla filma +-1% un tā tālāk....labākajā gadījumā piem. palielina nominālus uzprintējot lielākus/jaudīgākus nominālus....elektrolītiem, jaudas traņiem...

----------


## JDat

> Es daru tāpat. Paskatos cenas digi un elfa vai lemona (tie ari elfu tirgo) un ņemu oriģinālo ražotāju. Mūsdienās fake ir pilnīgs čau elektronikā....ieskaitot fake kitus ebayā....un visus pārējos fake komponentus....oglekļa +-5% rezistori tiek tirgotikā metāla filma +-1% un tā tālāk....labākajā gadījumā piem. palielina nominālus uzprintējot lielākus/jaudīgākus nominālus....elektrolītiem, jaudas traņiem...


 Gadās arī viltoti diožu tiltiņi. Pirms dašām dienam, kolēģis testēja barokli, kurā ielika 8A tiltiņu. Izsitās pie 3A... Ko lai saka? Vienīgais mierinājums ka 1N4148 diodītes neviens it kā nevilto, jo nav izdevīgi.  ::

----------


## Vikings

Kā tad ne, gadās uztaisītas mega sūdīgi arī tās.
Par tiltiņiem ir dzirdēts, ka tie ir vnk aizlietas 1N4007 diodes.

----------


## JDat

> Kā tad ne, gadās uztaisītas mega sūdīgi arī tās.
> Par tiltiņiem ir dzirdēts, ka tie ir vnk aizlietas 1N4007 diodes.


 Noteikti taisnība. Nevarēju iedomāties ka 1N4007.  :: 

Man kaut kā pagaidām ir veicies ar mazajām diodēm un detaļām...

Pretestības ekskluzīvi lietoju no tās 30 KG smagās metāla atvilktnes darbā, kurā ir sašķirotas krievu pretestības. Laikam tāpēc nezinu krāsu kodus pretestībām un nemāku nopirkt veikalos.  ::

----------


## Ar4

> Pretestības ekskluzīvi lietoju no tās 30 KG smagās metāla atvilktnes darbā, kurā ir sašķirotas krievu pretestības. Laikam tāpēc nezinu krāsu kodus pretestībām un nemāku nopirkt veikalos.


 Hehe man tas pats ar tām krāsām. Izmantoju vecos krieviniekus, kurus gan pārmēru drošiības pēc. Protams 30Kg vetā man grami  ::  tāpēc dažreiz jāņem talkā krāsu kodu kalkulators

----------


## JDat

Da man tur riktīga metāla kaste, kas svaru uztaisa. Pie tam pretestības no 1 oma līdz vairāki megaomi. Esmu stiepis. reāli smaga tā kaste.

----------


## kaadzis

tātad kasti vēl neesmu dabūjis, taču izdomāju ka jātaisa pašam jo vajag salīdzinoši augstu ( transformators liels). 
pašlaik lielākā problēma ir kur dabūt 2 radiatorus kas ir ~12cm augsti un 25+ cm gari! vienīgais kur atradu bija ebayā bet baigi sālītā atsūtīšana sanāk. 
doma ir šitā-http://sites.google.com/site/quasisd...attredirects=0
otrs variants likt iekšā korpusā un uztaisīt tādas kā šahtas un galos ventilatoriņus lai velk gaisu, tad radiatori varētu būt mazāki, taču tie ventilatori! un ja liek tā tad ir vajadzīgs radiators ar horizontālām ribām nevis vertikālām. un tādus vispār neatradu! 
par pašu pastiprinātāju - deviņdesmitniece palika žēl un pieliku mašinas subi. pie ~150w  cik pamēriju tad uz to jaudu sprieguma kritums pie kondensatoriem bija ~3volti. domāju ka barošanas bloks priekš viena kanāla ir pilnīgi pietiekams! 
video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9LG04UW2GU

----------


## osscar

Nu jā - radiatori ir liela izmaksu daļa jaudīgam pastūzim....var mēģināt ko latgalītē salasīt - bet nebūs 2 vienādu...var lipināt vairākus mazos no argusa kopā. arī labs risinājums un nebūs dārgi. 
Par rezistoriem - es no Diyaudio.com forumieša pasūtīju 1000 gab. met. filmu +-1% ejošos izmērus no katra pa 25 . izmaksas - 19 Ls jeb 0.02Ls par vienu. Vismaz zināms kadrs un netirgo fake kā ebayā...

----------


## Ar4

> Da man tur riktīga metāla kaste, kas svaru uztaisa. Pie tam pretestības no 1 oma līdz vairāki megaomi. Esmu stiepis. reāli smaga tā kaste.


 Ja jau tik smaga, varu izpalīdzēt samazināt svaru  ::

----------


## Zigis

> Nu jā - radiatori ir liela izmaksu daļa jaudīgam pastūzim....var mēģināt ko latgalītē salasīt - bet nebūs 2 vienādu...var lipināt vairākus mazos no argusa kopā. arī labs risinājums un nebūs dārgi. 
> Par rezistoriem - es no Diyaudio.com forumieša pasūtīju 1000 gab. met. filmu +-1% ejošos izmērus no katra pa 25 . izmaksas - 19 Ls jeb 0.02Ls par vienu. Vismaz zināms kadrs un netirgo fake kā ebayā...


 Kāda kļička kadram? Vēl tirgo?

----------


## moa

Ja reiz šajā tēmā ir par pasdtiprinātājiem, jaunu laikam netaisīšu, iepostošu tepat.
Atnesa man remontēt vienu auto pastūzi subim KENWOOD KAC-816.
Nokurināti visi 4 FET traņi.
Pēc shēmas sanāk MTAJ50N05HDLFK, ārprāts :: 
Pagūglēju pēc datasheet, bet visi naudu prasa, kautkāds sviests :: 
Man tāds jautājums - ar ko lai aizvieto, analogi ir tādiem?
Pirkt piedāvā tikai partijas, man jau nevajag tādu kvantumu.
[attachment=0:2llorqgg]KAC-816.pdf[/attachment:2llorqgg]
Edit: īsti nav skaidrs kāpēc tie nokūrās, būtu īsais vai tā mikrene ko saģenerēja aplamā?
Es neesmu spečuks šada tipa barošanai, tāpēc raustās vai nav kas nopietnāks apakšā un nokurināšu atkārtoti.

----------


## osscar

http://lv.farnell.com/fairchild-semi...fet/dp/1696688

šis neder ?

----------


## kaadzis

tātad beidzot arī kautkas kustās uz priekšu! tika iegādāts liels radiators ( 187x35x1000) to sagriezu vajadzīgās daļās un kkādi 40cm palika pāri ganjau noderēs. 
arī kastīti sāku taisīt un te bildēs var redzēt cik tālu esmu ticis protams vēl daudz darba- krāsošanas apakšā leņķi jāpieskrūvē kājas augša utt bet kautkas jau ir padarīts- arī ir iegādātas skandas kas viņam būs jākustina! viss aprakstītais bildēs(piedošanu par slikto kvalitāti):

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Ar šādām redelēm kaste caurvējā jāliek - dabīga konvekcija šķērsām ribām būs švaka.

----------


## osscar

Nav tik traki, saurb vēl caurumus gar sānu korpusa dibenā un vāka un būs ok. Nekarsīsi tik traki viņš, ja negriezīsi visu laiku max. Pašam ir līdzīgs radiators 100W@8omi, klausoties normālā skaļumā , nekas tur nekarst..

----------


## JDat

Spriežot pēc skandām, pastiprinātājs tiks vadāts pa ballītēm. Varēji paredzēt ka pastiprinātāju var ieskrūvēt 19 collu rekā varbūt.

----------


## ROBERTTT

> tātad beidzot arī kautkas kustās uz priekšu! tika iegādāts liels radiators ( 187x35x1000) to sagriezu vajadzīgās daļās un kkādi 40cm palika pāri ganjau noderēs. 
> arī kastīti sāku taisīt un te bildēs var redzēt cik tālu esmu ticis protams vēl daudz darba- krāsošanas apakšā leņķi jāpieskrūvē kājas augša utt bet kautkas jau ir padarīts- arī ir iegādātas skandas kas viņam būs jākustina! viss aprakstītais bildēs(piedošanu par slikto kvalitāti):


 Kur tu to radiatora profilu pirki? ja nav noslēpums...

----------


## kaadzis

vins ir taisiits uz 19 collaam! izmeerus njeemu peec sava pirktaa pastiprinaataaja, tikai augstumaa ir lielaaks! bet nee buus man tikai 2 pastiprinaataaji un nebuus vajadziibas peec kautkaa taada! 
radiatora profilu pirku argusaa 36ls maksaaja, ja nemaldos viens veel palikaas!  ::  
par to ka novietotas ribas horizontaali nevis vertikaali jaa pats škrobojos, bet savādāk uztaisīt nesanāca! tumbas arī ir 8 ohm tā kā nekam nevajadzētu karst! ja kas uzmeistarošu mazus ventilatoriņus un lieta tiks atrisināta! tagad tikai jāsasazīmē laiks, jāuztaisa otra pakāpe un jāsaliek kastē! pašu jau priecē tas padarītais un ieguldītais!  ::

----------


## kaadzis

tā kā rudens klāt turpinu projektiņu! pa vasaru pilnīgi nebija laika un tikpat kā nepieķēros pie darba! viena izeja ir savesta kartībā un skan ļoti labi! pat neticami labi! priekš manis skaņa ir dzidra ar dziļiem mīkstiem bassiem utt! to arī visu vasaru mocīju!  
problēma ir ar otru izeju! itkā viss skan, taču pie kādiem 100w reālas jaudas viņš baigi silst! itkā miera strāvas un stiprumi ir +- ( ļoti minimāli) vienādi. vairāk itkā negriežu jo negribās nobeigt mosfetus! kur varētu būt problēma, jo otra tik traki nesilst un cik lasīju netā tad tur vispār uz tādiem niecīgiem radiatoriem liek un pat īsti nesildot! vai vaina varētu būt ar to ka t8 ( http://sites.google.com/site/quasisdiya ... edirects=0) ir mazliet tā kā nost no radiatora, jo otrai izejai viņš itkā ir vairāk pie radiatora, vai tajā vaina nebūs? un kā īsti tas t8 varētu to ietekmēt? 
paldies!

----------


## habitbraker

T8 izskataas (sheem neieraudziiju) ka regulee nobiidi (miera straavu) izejas tranjiem. Nu tam vajadzeetu buut termiskaa kontaktaa ar izejniekiem.

----------


## osscar

jap, tam t8 jābūt uz lielā radiatora kopā ar pārējiem traņiem....pretējā gadījumā iespējams izcepināt Mosfetus.

----------


## kaadzis

http://sites.google.com/site/quasisdiya ... mos350-500 shēmas! 
paldies! tad rīt ņemšu nost un riktēšu viņu tuvāk tadiatoram jo tagad viņš ir kādi 2mm nost no viņa! vienkārši par velti negribējās skrūvēt nost ( termopastas, starp izolatori, grūti ar piekļūšanu utt! ) paldies! lieta skaidra!

----------


## kaadzis

tātad pulīdz ir arī pabeigts darbiņš- protams sīkuma kas būs jāpielabo, jāpilnveido bet nu kopskatā izskatās aptuveni šādi:

----------


## JDat

Viss jau ir OK un man kā nebūvētājam nav tiesību kritizēt, bet tomēr... Manuprāt nav labi ka augšējais vāks no sieta uztaisīts. Kāpēc? Un ja tev skrūvīte vai kāds cits metāla priekšmets iekrīt iekšā (maza varbūtība, bet tomēr)? Ne kā ritiska, tikai viela pārdomām.Var arī neņemt nopietni manu viedokli.

----------


## kaadzis

tā jau gan ir kā saki, bet tā kā tās gala pakāpes stāv vertikāli, tad ir jābūt baigai sakritībai lai viņa tur arī iekrīt! vienkārši no sieta taisīju tādēļ, ka apakšā gar gala pakāpēm ir saurbti caurumi gaisa cirkulācijai! tevrētiski jau tam režģim apakšā var kautkādu auduma sietiņu pielikt, bet domāju ka nav vajadzības!

----------


## JDat

Man vienkārši ir tāds dīvains domāšanas veids: ja var izvairīties no stulbuma, tad ir vēlams. Bieži vien problēmas izsauc negaidīti un neiedomājami faktori. Tā teikt mērfija likumi.

----------


## osscar

nu tad jau ampam jāsaliek visa veida aizsardzības....pat skrūvi nevajag....ieejas/ izejas /temp pārslodzes kaut vai...

----------


## kaadzis

sveiki! nu tā atkal pakritīšu visiem bišk uz nerviem, ganjau mani atkal noliks taču darīt tā pat nav ko!  ::  
tātad šodien aizņēmos no skolas osciloskopu un paskatījos kas man nāk ārā no pastiprinātāja. skaņa uz ausi nav tik traka un salīdzinot ar pirkto jbsystems pastūzi ir pat ļot ok! . 1 kanāls (sarkanais) ir izeja no pastiprinātāja un 2 kanāls ( dzeltenais) ir ieeja pastiprinātājā. cik saprotu pēc tā ko redzu osciloskopā ir tas, ka pastiprinātājs ir par lēnu ( vai es maldos? ) un ja tomēr nē, vai šo starpību varētu vismaz mazināt kādā veidā pamainot millera kondensatorus? jo orģināli c8 =10pf un c4=39pf. ta kā ne man mājās, ne argusā nebija ne 10 ne 39pf tad c8=15pf un c4=47pf. 
   tātad problēma - vai ieliekot dotās kapacitātes, vai iespējams citas kapacitātes kondiķus bilde varētu mainīties? p.s mosfeti ir irfp250. 
p.s abiem kanāliem praktiski vienādi! 
 1 kanāls (sarkanais) ir izeja no pastiprinātāja
 2 kanāls ( dzeltenais) ir ieeja pastiprinātājā.
bildes: 
1)baltais troksnis


2)kautkāds vienkārš mūzikas gabals


3)1khz sinusoīda 

4)10khz sinusoīda



kritiku un ieteikumus studijā!  ::

----------


## defs

Kaut kas baigi ņukājās. Cerams,ka masu labi pievienoji pie oscilogrāfa?

----------


## kaadzis

itkā jā! tas oscilogrāfs jau arī nav nekāds profesionālais un kompim skaņas karte ne tik! vienkārši cits signāla ģenerators pa rokai galīgi nebija un osciloskopā tādu atrast neizdevās! visu pamācību ( 86lpp ) lasīt negribās.

----------


## kaspich

taa kaa in signaalam mazaaka amplituuda, gnd njem pie ieejas. izejas spriegumu - caur daliitaaju 1:20 [piemeeram], to zemomiigaako R vienojot tajaa pat gnd punktaa, kur ieejas/oscilja zeme.
ja tad veel uz izejas signaala ir tie piikjiishi - maigaa pashierosme [diezgan jokaina, jaasaka].
tb, piesledz korekti oscili, tad redzees.

rozaa trosnim - spektrs liidz cik? uz 10khz faazu nobiide nieciiga, bet uz troksni naak pilniigas dumiibas aaraa..

----------


## kaadzis

tātad mazliet palaboju- vaina gan nebija massā bet tajā, ka pie izejas bija pieslēgts skaļrunis. to noņēmu un vietā pieliku 40ohm pretestību tagad bilde šāda: 
1) 10khz sinosuīda: 

2)1khz sinusoīda 

viena no otras pacelta


3)baltais troksnis ( frekvenču diapazons 1-10khz) 

4) vienkārša mūzika 



tiešām nevienam nav nekas sakāms, pat Kaspicham?  ::

----------


## kaadzis

tātad vainu atradu un pašam kauns par tādu stulbumu!  ::   ::  karočīt aiz pārskatīšanās biju pieliecis oscilagrāfu pie otras ieejas ( stereo) un tādēļ nesakrita!  ::  par laimi ilgi to nemeklēju un ātri vien iedomājos!  ::  vaina tāda ka ieejas vadiem ( nāk no kompja 2, katram pastūzim savs) un vnk vienu melno iespraudu pastūzi, otru melno pie osciļa bet izrādās ka pat tos vadus ražo kā pagadās!  ::  respektīvi vienam vadam melnais ir tas pats kanāls kas otram vadam sarkanais!  ::  

pastiprinātājs skan labi pārāk nekarst arī, ir diezgan stabils! 
vēl mazliet pie vizuālā piestrādāšu un tad jau varēs uzskatīt, ka ir pabeigts, kgan vieta korpusā atļauj iebāzt vēl 2 tādas pašas izejas( tad gan būs jāliek radiatoriem ventilatori), bet pagaidām man īsti nav ko darbināt ar tādām jaudām. jau tā 2x labojus s90 bassa skaļruni jo pārdega strāvas vads no skaļruņa korpusa uz tinumiem. 
tātad ar lielām mokām, arī izdevumiem( jo mosfetus tādu normālu čupu nomocīju) esmu pieveicis šo uzdevumu! iemācījies esmu ļoti daudz ko protams ir arī gandarījums par to, kas skan!  ::  
Jautājums jums- ko nākamo? ir doma kautko uz A klasi, mazjaudīgu ar labu kvalitāti! ir kādi ieteikumi varianti? paldies!  ::

----------


## kaspich

ok, visu cienju par izciiniitu ampa straadaashanu.
uz jautaajumu - ko taalaak, buushu skarbs. saksm ar sekojoshu: jaasaprot, ka shis amps no kvalitatiiva produkta ir tik taalu, cik no shejienes liidz meenesim.
saaksim ar elementaaraam lietaam shim pasham:
1. simetriska ieeja
2. I, T aizsardziiba
3. soft start
4. slodzes aizsardziiba pret DC

manupraat, shiis ir absoluuti primitiivi nepiecieshamas lietas. ja jautaa - ko taalaak? saku - luudzu, p.1. liidz p.4  :: 

p.s. man tikai jautajums - tas, ka bilde mainaas, pielseedzot skaljruni, Tev skjiet normaali?  :: 
respektiivi - sklajruni klaat, atkaartot meeriijumus. ja lec aaraa adatas/kroplji, domaasim taalak!

apskatiiju to sheemu. kritiskaas izmainjas:
1. izmaini VR2 sleegumu taa, lai pazuudot sliidkontakt kontkatam, T8 atveertos [nevis aizveertos, kaa tagad];
2. izmaini FUSE pieslegumu taa, lai arii T9 un T10 atrubaas. citaadi katru reizi, kad izsitiis F2, kausi nost apaksheejaa pleca mosfet un dedzinaasi R22
3. starp T8 C un E pleevi, 0.1uF
4. C7 noshuntee ar diodeem preteejos virzienos. pasargaas no ieejas nokaushanas kaut kaadu fail gadiijumaa

----------


## kaadzis

jā plānos ir ielikt dc drošību ( čips jau pat iepirkts tikai jāuztaisa. 
soft strartam jānopērk termistors ( laikam tā bija) un trafam primārajā pusē jāieliek. visam šim (izņemot protams termistoru)atdūros pie tā, ka nav pa rokai nekur trafiņš, kam varētu dabūt nepieciešamās voltāžas. patreizējam trafam nav vietas, lai uztītu. tā pat būtu nepieciešams arī ventilatoru barošanai uztaisīt ( ja nu kas ) un kādu termo releju pie radiatoriem pielikt. 
par izmaiņām shēmā- vari pastāstīt smalkāk, kas izmainīsies katrā gadījumā? tik zinošs es neesmu!   ::  
par to slodzi- biju jau vakār pieslēdzis vēlreiz un tad viss bija ok nezinu varbūt tiešām arī nebija kautkas īsti pareizi saslēgts! 
par drošinātajiem- ir ieejas ķēdē uz katru plecu pa drošinātājam pirms shēmas. shēmā 5a un plecos uz barošanas plates ir 4,5a!  ::

----------


## kaspich

> jā plānos ir ielikt dc drošību ( čips jau pat iepirkts tikai jāuztaisa. 
> soft strartam jānopērk termistors ( laikam tā bija) un trafam primārajā pusē jāieliek. visam šim (izņemot protams termistoru)atdūros pie tā, ka nav pa rokai nekur trafiņš, kam varētu dabūt nepieciešamās voltāžas. patreizējam trafam nav vietas, lai uztītu. tā pat būtu nepieciešams arī ventilatoru barošanai uztaisīt ( ja nu kas ) un kādu termo releju pie radiatoriem pielikt. 
> par izmaiņām shēmā- vari pastāstīt smalkāk, kas izmainīsies katrā gadījumā? tik zinošs es neesmu!   
> par to slodzi- biju jau vakār pieslēdzis vēlreiz un tad viss bija ok nezinu varbūt tiešām arī nebija kautkas īsti pareizi saslēgts! 
> par drošinātajiem- ir ieejas ķēdē uz katru plecu pa drošinātājam pirms shēmas. shēmā 5a un plecos uz barošanas plates ir 4,5a!


 
nee, uz taadaam jaudama termistors nederees. skati tepat forumaa, jau bija teemas, biju sheemu ielicis.
par fuse: salodee tos 5A [uz plates] uz iiso, lai paliek tikai tie 4.5A uz baroshanas plates [ja vinji ir peec elektroliitiem].
par to VR2 - skati, arii jau bija teema - osscar, skjiet, ielika/uzziimeeja pareizu risinaajumu.

----------


## kaadzis

ok parakšos par tām lietām un pievērsīšu uzmanību! tagad tad jāsagatavo viss vienā aizsardzība soft starts utt un tad jātaisa kaste vaļā un viss jāliek iekšā! pagaidām kamēr tas nav, arī detaļu nav tikmēr lai viņš skan neko radikāli nemainīšu, ar deviņdesmitniecēm es viņu gribētams nevaru uzsildīt tik ļoti lai pārkarsētu. drošvien, ka tas viss notiksies ziemasvētku brīvdienās, tagad pēdējās dienas jāsarauj mācības, pēdējais gads kā nekā!  ::

----------


## osscar

Jā, termostats vairāk piemērots A klasei kā soft starts - A klase ir salīdzinoši konstanta slodze.  AB jaudīgajiem ampiem parasti liek rezitors+relejs. Bija tepat forumā shēmas.
Nezinu, vai tu nevilsies A klasē, parasti tiem ir mazas jaudas un neadekvātas dzesēšanas un barokļa izmaksas, tātad attiecīgi vajag augstas jūtības skaļruņus, kaut gan slēdzu F5 pie 89db s90 - skanēja pietiekoši labi un skaļi ar saviem 2x25W , tiesa nekādu  detalizējumu un skanējuma detaļas uz s90 nedzirdēsi...Es labāk ieteiktu kādu klasisku AB pastūzi, kaut pats esmu A klases fanu klubā, tas gan nav ne energoefektīvi ne zaļi, sildam vidi un tērējam pastiprināti kilovatus. Pēc tiem taviem mērījumiem grūti ko spriest, jo nav redzama dalījumu skala, tas zāģis domāts fona līmenis ?  varēji pie maza signāla paskatīties vai nav trepe redzama dēļ  piem. mazas miera strāvas, vai taisnstūri iebarot, no plikas sinusoīdas nav īsti jēgas. Vai klipingu parādīt uz slodzes, ja vien tev ir tik jaudīga slodze :  ::

----------


## kaadzis

jap tas zāģis ir fons kas nāk no kompja( ir galda kompis, vecs un no tā nāk diezgan lieli kropļi) baroju arī trijstūri un taisnstūra formu bet kompis pie ieejas vairāk par 5khz nespēj atskaņot kautcik nekropļotu. 
biju pielicis subi un 10khz frekvenci ( nabaga subis) un mēģināju dabūt klipingu bet pie 1,1v izejas kompis pats sāk kropļot. respektīvi dabūju 35v izejā bez jebkādām klipinga vai 50hz pazīmēm! slodze 4ohm.  ::  jāmēģini kautkur atrast kādi sildelementi vai kas tāds, lai būtū slodze ko pieslēgt, ganjau nākotnē tā pat noderēs!  ::

----------

